# Snow Horse....



## BannerBrat (Dec 21, 2008)

In the last 3 days we got about 15" of snow. So I got to thinking about playing with Banner in the snow. Mom and I were googling skijoring today so I decided to try the Ash version.....it wasn't until later that I realized my mom had been capturing it all on film.

So here is a play by play....







Getting ready.....wait what is that blue thing?






Banner...yer gonna love this! Stand still!






OK we will try in the pen first.....






Great job...I think I'll get in....






Oh man..I gotta lean...not too much....






Banner....I think there is a learning curve to this....











After a successfully heading around the pen for a little while...out we come into the big snowy world...






And WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!! He was so good and we had soo much fun!!











Such an awesome Boy















Hope you enjoyed our snowy day.

Ash


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, that is so bloody ruddy adorable!!!!



I've been wanting to do that with Kody for years and had the perfect opportunity on Friday but then Spyder got sick and we never got to try it.



I want to try a sleigh or, barring that, sleigh runners on my easy entry but since I didn't get those ordered before this unusual and massive snow descended I'll settle for my toboggan. I've got a great wooden sled with steel runners but I'm afraid it would flip when Kody turned!



So hopefully one of the neighbor kids will let me borrow something plastic like yours. I think my old ones have fallen apart somewhere in the depths of the garage.





Banner looks AWESOME by the way, very upheaded and elegant and masculine. You've obviously been doing well with him! You're lucky your mom took all those photos.





Leia


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 21, 2008)

That looks like a blast! Banner looks great, very pretty boy!


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 21, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Leia & Rececca!



[/SIZE]

I'll pass your compliments on to Banner.





I bet Kody would have a blast, this was soooo much fun! I sure hope Spyder gets better.





This makes me love winter even more!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, we used to do that with our pygmy goat. I know my shy shy would have a blast trying this. hmm. I may just have to take him for a spin down the road since our town does such a horrible job at plowing that there is still about 2 inches of snow covering them and its nice and packed.

Haha love it!


----------



## Marty (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok now that was GOOD!

Try kneeling on that thing too!


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 21, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Marty & Lil Miracles Farm![/SIZE]

wanna know a secret....

tomorrow's going to be faster & better.

& colder!

woooooooooooh!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 21, 2008)

That looks like a ton of fun! I wish I could do that but I have a big boy and I don't think it would be a good idea to throw a sled behind him when he is twice my size.



haha



Anyways...

Banner looks like a very good boy! He looks so adorable in the snow


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 21, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Paige, he is a very good boy.



[/SIZE]

You could always go riding with Comanche, that sounds pretty darn fun!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG that looks like a blast


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh what fun!! Why can't it be like 75 degrees with snow on the ground!!!!!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 21, 2008)

BannerBrat said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Thanks Paige, he is a very good boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I know






It would look very funny too



And ya it does sound like fun doesn't it?!








Paige


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 21, 2008)

That's awesome!..

We haven't get any snow as thick as you have.

It has been so LONG time that we have deep and thick snow in many years ago.

Glad see you have FUN!!..


----------



## maplegum (Dec 21, 2008)

What a blast! The snow sure doesn't stop you guys having fun. Loved the photos - so glad your Mum took them


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW that looks like such a blast!! I am going to have to try that because - guess what? I have a sled just like that, over a foot of fresh snow, and two driving minis! Actually, I was planning to hook the one in training (Buckshot) to the sled and put rocks in it, which is what we did last year for the 2 minis that now drive. But now I am inspired to try having them pull it with me in it. Oh, except I forgot what Princess did last winter.... She wanted to step in the sled herself and have ME pull HER!!! I can see your guy is much better behaved than that!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 22, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Guys![/SIZE]

i can't wait to go out again after school today.





& Target don't forget to have someone take pictures!








i just love the winter.


----------



## Mona (Dec 22, 2008)

LOVED your pics!! Looks like you were both having so much fun! I think you should use that photo of you two in front of the wood pile to put on a Christmas card!!


----------



## whitney (Dec 22, 2008)

That is too cool I have a sled just like that. My sisters kids and I will try that out over the holidays. Looks like a blast. Good exercise for Trystan and Dusty too. I don't have to worry about them getting hurt if it gets too fast they can just bail out. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 22, 2008)

Neat photos


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 22, 2008)

What a great way to have fun





Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jleonard (Dec 22, 2008)

That looks amazing, great pictures! We don't often get enough snow here to really sled, so when we get a thin covering, we hook up selds to the fourwheeler and have that drag us around. This looks like a lot more fun, and a lot less pain! I'm going to have to give it a try if we get some snow this year.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 22, 2008)

That looks like fun... and very inventive!!!!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 22, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks guys! It was soooo much fun! You guys who are trying it, have fun!!!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 22, 2008)

That is the coolest! It looks so fun!

We also have my husband drag us in a plastic sled behind the 4 wheeler-love doing that...

That is cool your Mom got pix of it all, what a scrapbook moment!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 23, 2008)

We sort of tried the sled pulling and my respect for your mini went up several notches!!! We harnessed our young stallion Buckshot, who hasn't been hitched to a cart yet. We had done this with other minis in training, so my helper and I were very safety conscious. Buckshot seemed to love pulling the sled through the snow (weighted with a big rock), and was really well behaved. But when my helper went to sit in the sled, our little mini was stuck! He gave it a good try, but he didn't have the strength to pull her. Of course she got right back out. So I am really impressed that your mini was able to pull you around like that. We are going to try it again with our biggest mini! Of course, it wasn't a lost cause because that was the first time Buckshot actually pulled anything and that part went very well. And we all had fun in the snow.


----------



## shalamara minis (Dec 23, 2008)

Now thats having FUN!!!!!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 23, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Missy & Bill![/SIZE]

Targetsmom, that sounds like overall it was a really good expirience for Buckshot, Mom is considering letting her young driving horse do that with a lightly weighted sled.



Oh & Banner's a big boy 36/37 inches & he keeps himself in really good shape just running laps around the pen for fun. Add his love of winter to the mix as well as his interest in new things plus he drove most of the year & it all came together quite nicely.



Today we added jingle bells to the harness, what a nice sound...





Happy, Snowy Trails!


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 23, 2008)

* oh boy looks like fun!!!*

I used to do it with my old Gelding, our neighbours had a feild with a pond in the middle so it was like a little race track!! SOOO much fun!! One day Fighter will have to learn the wonders of winter fun! hehe! Banner looks great!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 25, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Tristyn!



[/SIZE]

I bet Fighter will look stunning in a few years joining in on the winter fun.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok I got a question. What keeps the sled or tube or whatever from slamming into the horses back end? Not trying to throw a wet blanket on anything 'cause it does look like fun. But.....I'm curious.


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 26, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]good question!



[/SIZE]

The way our snow was (when the pictures were being taken) the sled didn't keep going when we were going downhill, he was still slightly pulling. Though the last time i hitched him to it & went, the sled trails were already made from the time before & it was very easy pulling for him & minimal pulling for him downhill, if he wasn't pulling i'd put my leg out just enough to keep the traces with some tension on them. i think it depends on the snow conditions mostly.



& no worries of wet blankets here, we love the rain as much as anything, haha.


----------

